# IR-Ferbedienungsadapter einer Hauppauge PVR zu einem normalen IR-Adapter ändern



## killkrog (14. Juni 2003)

Hi Folks,

Oiso, ich hab mir vor einigen Tagen ein neues Handy mit InfraRot zugelegt. Da ich schon eine TV-Karte besitzte (Hauppauge WinTV PVR) und diese eine mitgelieferte InfraRot-Fernbedienung besitzt, wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr wisst, ob man diesen Anschluß in einen allgemeinen InfraRot-Anschluss umändern kann.

Hoffe auf baldige Antwort,

Killkrog


----------

